# Flounder report for Galveston 12/01/16



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

It was COLD this morning in the high 30s north of the big city so I didn't want to leave early. Got on the water and launched from GBT to cross the bay and it's days like this that makes me hate Galveston Yacth basin for closing down their ramps for individual boaters that don't want to be pay their ridiculous fee. Rough with 2-3 footers every 2-3 second, not too bad because I took it easy. No point taking a beating just to get there a little faster. 

Got to my first "secret" spot, and there were already two boats there! Well guess it's no longer a secret. I didn't want to fish with other boaters around so I went to my second secret spot and yep, no boaters around. 

My nephew caught his first flounder,17", within the first couple of cast and his second in 10 minutes. I got 2 16 inches within 30 minutes but didn't keep those since I wanted to fish a little bit longer. We left before noon when it slowed down. Kept our obligatory 4 flounder. 

At the cleaning table, it seems like everyone is easily getting their 2. Some good size on them also. 


XXX (generic flounder pic goes here)XXX


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Hit hard by winter. Wait till next spring.


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

*courtesy*

Rods & Cones,
not sure if I was in your secret spot, but thank you for doing the courteous thing. Last week (Friday) courtesy was not a word that existed...


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

cougar said:


> Rods & Cones,
> not sure if I was in your secret spot, but thank you for doing the courteous thing. Last week (Friday) courtesy was not a word that existed...


Cougar, I was out there last Thursday and Friday too. And Black Friday was a zoo there. You're right my first secret spot last Friday was packed & I didn't even bother getting close to the other boaters. Still caught flounder last week too.

I agree with you there are too many non courteous boaters thus the reason I tend to stray from the pack. The channel has so many areas to fish no point getting mad at others when I'm trying to relax by fishing.

Go Cougars! U of H that is and not the middle aged women that likes younger men.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Rods&Cones said:


> It was COLD this morning in the high 30s north of the big city so I didn't want to leave early. Got on the water and launched from GBT to cross the bay


Excuse me for asking, but what is GBT? I couldn't get the acronym.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

glojim said:


> Excuse me for asking, but what is GBT? I couldn't get the acronym.


what is.... Galveston bait & tackle?


----------

